# pro



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Do you guys think that you are going to go pro in archery or guns? If you do post what you think you would go pro in. I think i am going to go pro in shotguns. Shooting my dad's super x2 today, i was able to throw things up and shoot them then. i got bored of doing that so i tried something. I threw up a blue rock held the gun behind my back and shot. I hit the thing 5 times in a row.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well if you are not raising your performance online to make it seem better, then you definitely have a lot of skill. I am not interested in going pro in either of those, I would like to go pro in hunting or else bass fishing. I sure can hit a flying wing, and that is all the shotgun skill I need.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well if you are not raising your performance online to make it seem better, then you definitely have a lot of skill. I am not interested in going pro in either of those, I would like to go pro in hunting or else bass fishing. I sure can hit a flying wing, and that is all the shotgun skill I need.


ya, it would be fun to go pro in hunting or in catfish fishing.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

so are you going "pro" as in exhibition shooting? or are you going to shoot trap competitively? 

Idk how you can really go pro in hunting, since it isn't a comp most of the time... you have your tags and you chose to fill them, its all become about the biggest buck and that alone. You either gotta be really rich or really lucky to get a 200" deer, just my opinion tho

I'm going to step up and shoot pro in archery this coming season.. not gonna win any i'm guessing, but i'll have a good time


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

Shotgun shooting


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm gonna start shooting in the pro class at archery shoots next year.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Good at both but I like bows better


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shotgun shooting is a lot of fun. I know theres high school teams that shoot trap and skeet which me and you could join. Sounds like fun, but if you really wanted to go pro you would have to be able to hit about 300 out of 300 blue rock that are flying across, toward you, and away from you. And blue rock is a little different than a duck


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

if there was a chance i would go pro in something i would say fishing i think im pretty good i fish every day and love to do but not going to be mad if i dont


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

awirtz26 said:


> if there was a chance i would go pro in something i would say fishing i think im pretty good i fish every day and love to do but not going to be mad if i dont


Ya, seems like everyone on the youth forum is a good fisherman. I just fish in a creek south of my house and catch hundreds of catfish a year


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

awirtz26 said:


> if there was a chance i would go pro in something i would say fishing i think im pretty good i fish every day and love to do but not going to be mad if i dont


Ya im good at fishing to. I caught a 13 lb. and 9.5 pound blue catfish today. And no they were not on setlines.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Well I doubt I could be a pro fisherman, hunter, archer, trap shooters, etc., but I bet N7709K is really going to make it in archery and I hope bow hunter11 can make it as a pro trap shooter(Im no expert but if your hitting targets like you said you might want to take a serious look at exhibition shooting). The one thing I really dream of becoming a pro is in off-road racing. Im pretty much obsessed with Baja racing, Monster trucks, Short course, mud bogging, etc.,


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Well I doubt I could be a pro fisherman, hunter, archer, trap shooters, etc., but I bet N7709K is really going to make it in archery and I hope bow hunter11 can make it as a pro trap shooter(Im no expert but if your hitting targets like you said you might want to take a serious look at exhibition shooting). The one thing I really dream of becoming a pro is in off-road racing. Im pretty much obsessed with Baja racing, Monster trucks, Short course, mud bogging, etc.,


That would be fun in off road racing.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I watched the baja this past race, that was awesome!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

What is baja?


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I hope to keep shooting for a long time. I plan to try and move out of the open classes, and someday move into open pro. Thats a dream, and I hope it comes true. I hope everyone else is able to accomplish their dreams of becoming a pro at oone of these sports. I plan to stay in archery by opening a bowshop when im older too.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Good luck to everyone wishing to become "pro" lol.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> Good luck to everyone wishing to become "pro" lol.


X2. A lot of folks want to go pro, have their own show, do this or that, but only those who bust their butt to actually make it happen do. And even then...

Good luck to ya!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

The Baja 1000 is a 1000km off-road race in the desert of Baja California, Mexico and most off-road racing in the desert in California, Nevada and mexico is simply refered to as Baja racing. Ive never been able to see an actual desert race although Ive seen pretty much every other kind of racing and Im not too bad at mud bogging and rock crawling(at least to my standards)


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

yes, without a doubt
as for what, archery is a guarantee...if i had time (which i don't) i for it all i think i could make it in long range rifle and/or shotgun


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Josh,

It would be fun to see you, kyle, aaron, bridger, etc, all in pro class in a couple seasons


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i take it that n77o9k will be in the pro archery because he has alot of money invested in his bows.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

don't take this wrong, but i'm not going pro cause i got money tied up in this. I like doing it and i've gotten good over the years. 

I've put lots of money into my setups because i got spoiled by trying top shelf gear


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya, just because you got the best equipment doesn't mean it shoots good for you. you gotta work for it. N7709K didn't get good because of high quality stuff, he got good because he practiced.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya but if you have a crappy rest and sights you will not be as good as a kid with a awesome sight and rest


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> Ya but if you have a crappy rest and sights you will not be as good as a kid with a awesome sight and rest


true, but that doesn't mean that any one can go out and shoot a 300 and 60x's with high quality stuff.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i know that but they cant do that with the bottom shelf stuff either


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> i know that but they cant do that with the bottom shelf stuff either


ya, you have to have quality gear, but that doesn't mean that no one could shoot a 300 and 60x games with your bow because it is very possible.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

all you need to shoot 60x games is a bow, tuned and matched to arrows, an aiming reference, something to hold the arrows, maybe some stabilizers, and a release.. that hardest distance in archery is the 8" between your ears.

now i'm not going to lie, super nice sights, rests, stabilizers, releases.. etc do help and make it easier to shoot good scores consistently.. but they are not needed. you have to put tons of blood sweat and tears into getting your bow the way you want it and getting to know your bow inside and out.

There are great analogies out there for it, easiest one to get across is probably this: you've all tried dirt cheap low end bolt action rifles. the actions aren't smooth, stocks are rough, triggers sucks... then you pick up a 3k top of the line gun, its flawless. smooth action, beautiful stock, great trigger, awesome feel.. you don't want to go back


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

the more expensive it is the more you want it. well for me anyways


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

and that is usually because it is higher quality.. not always but usually.. better tolerances, better workmanship.. etc


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya, once you get the high quality stuff you aint going back cheap.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Jus like targets for archery if you get the cheap stuff it starts weathering or tearing and stuff like that


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya, thats why you actually save money in the long run by getting the good quality stuff because you don't have to replace it unlike the cheap stuff


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

depends on what the stuff is.. i shoot a $50 rest and its the best rest i have ever shot for target. the lens i shoot are about $50 a piece, no where near top shelf... just what i like. I've shot top dollar arrows, and budget one.. and to be honest for most of the shooting i do, you can't tell the difference.

I have a $40 bt release and it shoots arrows in the same holes at a $140 release..


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya but you have shot a ton of times i bet. if a beginner had the 40 dollarf and 140 dollar release he would be doing better with the 140 dollar release i bet.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

its all the quality not the price.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

exactly


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

depends on the release.. the two i'm talkin about are my tru tension and bt gold.. first round i ever shot with the tru tension was a 59x with 37i/o.. right out of the box, just set it up... when i got my bt gold.. first round i shot with it was a vegas 300. they both drive x's.

really a beginner won't tell the difference between a trufire release and a truball.. to them its a release....


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ya the release has to fit you which is a very important part of shooting well


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

it has to fit, but you have to have confidence in the release.... i have a couple bt releases that don't fit my hands too well(big hands, little hard to get releases that fit at times).. both have shot killer scores, just trusted the release and focused on smokin x's


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

who know i might go in a few years. depends on how im shooting then.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

im hoping to go pro in archery or i really want to become pro in bass fishing


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i can see you being up towards the top Aaron


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> depends on what the stuff is.. i shoot a $50 rest and its the best rest i have ever shot for target. *the lens i shoot are about $50 a piece*, no where near top shelf... just what i like. I've shot top dollar arrows, and budget one.. and to be honest for most of the shooting i do, you can't tell the difference.
> 
> I have a $40 bt release and it shoots arrows in the same holes at a $140 release..


Truespots!? That's awesome!

I always assumed they would be way more than that! I'll have to look into them.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd like to become pro in archery, but as of now, that probably won't happen. I don't have the time or money to travel all over the country for competitions. I'm also afraid that archery would become _to_ addicting and take over my life. I enjoy archery as a leisure activity that I can set goals for and become better.

For now my goal is to become better than average. If I achieve that and become a respected archer in my area, I'll be happy enough:teeth:.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i can see you being up towards the top Aaron


idk i got to beat out people like Ben, cody, Garret, ect...
not to mention folks like Reo, Loga, Roger, Keith, Dave, Jesse, Braden, ect....
one things for sure im elbowin my way to try to make a spot at the table


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> I'd like to become pro in archery, but as of now, that probably won't happen. I don't have the time or money to travel all over the country for competitions. I'm also afraid that archery would become _to_ addicting and take over my life. I enjoy archery as a leisure activity that I can set goals for and become better.
> 
> For now my goal is to become better than average. If I achieve that and become a respected archer in my area, I'll be happy enough:teeth:.


Thats exactly what I want also.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I get beat out way more than you do.. and i'm gonna take the plunge


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Josh,
> 
> It would be fun to see you, kyle, aaron, bridger, etc, all in pro class in a couple seasons


Thats the plan! 
Jesse and Braden better move on over lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i might be chanign up to bowhunter pro class.. got bored and setup a hunter class rig, it shoots as good or better than my freestyle rig


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

haha dude you sound like kyle last year. he was thinking about going pro in BHFS and then he saw the light.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Hell yea archery Im an arrow away and got 2 more years to figure that out before I got to worry bout it.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> haha dude you sound like kyle last year. he was thinking about going pro in BHFS and then he saw the light.


Hey arnt you technicly a pro Ima shoot short bars for out door so kinda close to BHFS but there is no pro flight haha


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

you and me can both donate next year jacob. :wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

underdog145 said:


> you and me can both donate next year jacob. :wink:


Haha sounds good to me


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya, just because you got the best equipment doesn't mean it shoots good for you. you gotta work for it. N7709K didn't get good because of high quality stuff, he got good because he practiced.


 No crap.... he could probably outshoot most of us with my setup....


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

If I were ever to get the chance to go pro (preferabley hunting) well yes I'd take it. But I'm not getting my hopes up, by far. I am just planing on being a DNR Officer. And living the outdoor dream...


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Archery i hope but who knows. :dontknow:


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

and maybe me the year after


----------

